# Geocaching help please



## me0wp00 (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi
Well our first adventure into geocaching was not a great success, Limousin has just started a new geocache hunt www.terra-aventura.fr

We went to the aubusson one, the GPS proggie on our phones didnt allow us to put in gps co-ordinates, google maps had us in the middle of the field, when we were in the town....

this one was 5 clues to get the final co-ordinates, we got the 5 clues but the final coords didn't get us anywhere reasonable.
can anyone please help me find out if our co-ordinates were correct, Ive tried in google maps but its not right or do I have to convert them somehow, 
GRRRR and we all enjoyed it so much, day out in motorhome, treasure hunt although alas no treasure 

we reckon 45°57,432N 002°10,037

can anyone recommend an android app where u can put multiple gps co-ordinates, have got c:geo and will try a simpler cache next time 
thanks in advance
Pippa


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

me0wp00 said:


> Hi
> google maps had us in the middle of the field, when we were in the town....
> Pippa


You say google maps had you in a field, Had you a GPS dongle attached to your computer or was it just on the phone?.

If it was on the phone these can take up to 10 minutes to locate near accurately.

Best way is a GPS dongle on Computer for Google.


----------



## parkmoy (Jul 4, 2007)

If you give us the vital date we can check your maths


----------



## brynric (Oct 17, 2009)

As I undersand it, the Fench version is slightly more complex than the "straight-forward" version found on geocaching.com... though some of them may be pretty tricky. I think the French deliberately aim to make it more of a touristy experience. 
When I began I looked out for straightforward caches just to practice reading the co-ordinates properly. Its not always easy in the field. Co-ordinates can be quite a way off depending on the device you use and the conditions. I don't do as much now but its something I always look out for when on holiday. its a great way of finding out about an area.
Happy caching.


----------



## me0wp00 (Jun 2, 2010)

I went on the geocaching.com site and the kids and I went to a local cache with my trusty android and the geo app... low and behold we found it and have a bug now to drop in our next cache :lol:


----------

